# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Francisco Goya

## shigjeta

Francisco Jose de Goya y Lucientes eshte nje nga artistet e shekullit 18, qe me veprat e tij pasqyroi ndodhite e Spanjes se kohes se tij si dhe influencoi piktoret e kohes se tij dhe atyre me pas. Per tekniken e tij ne pikture, per satiren ne skica dhe besimin e tij qe _vizioni i artistit eshte me i rendesishem se sa tradita_, Goya shume here eshte quajtur i pari i mordenisteve. Portretizimi qe i ka bere kohes se tij shenon fillimin e realizmit ne shekullin e 19-te .
Goya ka lindur ne Zaragoza ne 1746. U zgjodh anetar ne Akademine Mbreterore te San Fernandos ne 1780, u emerua piktor i mbretit ne 1789 dhe piktor i pare i oborrit mbreteror te Spanjes ne 1799. Nje semundje e rende beri te humbte degjimin. Kjo gje e fokusoi akoma me shume ne fantazite dhe krijime te imagjinates se tij si edhe e shtyu ne nje kendveshtrim me satirik per realitetin.  
Pas nje perpjekje te deshtuar te levizjes per nje qeverisje me liberale ne Spanje, Goya u detyrua vullnetarisht te linte vendin. Ai u vendos ne France ku edhe punoi deri sa vdiq ne 1828.

Pervec punimeve te porositura, Goya publikoi ne 1799 nje seri prej 80 skicash, te njohura me emrin *Los Caprichos* te cilat paraqesin ne forme satirike opinionet e Goyes per realitetin ne Spanje si psh per institucionin e marteses, per ndalimin e divorcit nga kisha (ne France sapo ishte lejuar divorci), per tradhetine, prostitucionin, duelet, injorancen e fisnikeve, kishen, veset..etj

----------


## shigjeta

Kapriço # 43: _“El sueño de la razon produce monstrous”_ – *Gjumi i arsyes krijon monstra*. Ketu mendohet qe autori ka paraqitur vetveten dhe Spanjen e shekullit 18-te. Kukuvajkat dhe lakuriqte e nates perfaqsojne veprimet e genjeshterta dhe te ulta qe autori kerkon t’i ndaloje. Macia e eger simboli i vizionit dhe vigjilences, mgjs eshte  duke pushuar, perseri eshte e gatshme per te reaguar.

----------


## shigjeta

Kapriço 64: _"Buen Viagge"_ – *Udhetim te mbare*. Ketu simbolizohet vesi, i cili fluturon  me krahe te hapura ne mbreterine e injorances. Secili nga keta mban tjetrin lart.

----------


## shigjeta

Kapriço 52: _¡Lo que puede un sastre!_  *çfare mund te arrij nje rrobaqepes i zoti*. Supersticioni e ben turmen injorante te adhuroj edhe nje trung peme te veshur me rroben fetare.

----------


## Ryder



----------


## shigjeta

Kapriço # 40 - _De que mal morera?_ - *Nga se do te vdesi?* 
Pergjigja per diçituren do ishte - _nga mjeku!_. Ne skice paraqitet nje doktor i qete, i menduar dhe serioz, por nje emer tradicional qe thirreshin doktoret ne ate kohe ishte _matasanos_~"vrases i shendetit".

----------


## shigjeta

Kapriço # 59 - _Y aún no se van_ - *Dhe perseri nuk largohen*
Njerezit te zhytur ne veset e keqia, e shohin qe guri (kurthi) eshte duke rene mbi ta, por perseri nuk ndrojne dot.

----------


## live fast

mos e ke lexuar gje romanin"rruga e mundimshme drejt njohjes"nuk me kujtohet autori po me duket se ka qene nje gjerman,aty kishte shume dhe nga pikturat e tij qe vazhdimisht godisnin kishen dhe inkuizicionin.
liber i madh

----------


## adidu

Autori i romanit "Rruga e mundimshme drejt njohjes" eshte Lion Foightvanger, i cili njekohesisht eshte edhe autor i romanit "Cifutja e Toledos". Eshte nje shkrimtar i madh qe leviz me gjenialitet ne pikat nevralgjike te historise dhe te figurave te shquara. Kur lexon "rruga e mundimshme drejt njohjes" te duket sikur eshte vete Goja qe ka shkruar per jeten e tij. I tere romani te duket sikur eshte ndertuar me ndricimin ne qender te telajos, dhe penelata virtuoze.

----------

